# ملف أكسل لكل تفاصيل العبارات



## ثعيلي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم..

مرفق لكم ملف أكسل بخصوص العبارات يتم حساب الأتي : -

الحفر لمداخل ومخارج العبارة 
الحديد لمداخل ومخارج العبارة 
الأبرون
الخرسانة (أ+ج)
الربراب

إن أصبت فمن الله وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان والله برئ منه والله المستعان

سعر الملف/ دعوة في ظهر الغيب.




*


----------



## hosh123 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى ثعيلى وما تغيب عنا بموضوعاتك الحلوة لأنى من المتابعين لأعمالك الجميلة ولكن لى طلب بسيط انك تحمل لنا الملف اللى بتتكلم عنه لأنه مش موجود ههههههههه


----------



## ثعيلي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك أخي hosh123 على هذه الثقة الغالية وكذلك ردك الحلو 

ويارب أكون عند حُسن ظنك

آسف لعدم إرفاق الملف .

بس هذه المرة متأكد إنه موجود.

أخوك


----------



## ثعيلي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك أخي hosh123 على هذه الثقة الغالية وكذلك ردك الحلو 

ويارب أكون عند حُسن ظنك

آسف لعدم إرفاق الملف .

بس هذه المرة متأكد إنه موجود.

أخوك / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## smsm samir (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ثعيلي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي smsm samir


----------



## عزت محروس (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
ياتري وصل سعر الملف ولا لا ياهندسة


----------



## علي سليم متولي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد المدني86 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

احسنت على الفائدة


----------



## احمد المدني86 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ريت اتعيد لنه لم يظهر


----------



## كبل (28 نوفمبر 2011)

وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وسبحان الله وبحمده بكفة ميزانك ان شاء الله $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## رضا المرسى على (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ثعيلي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي عزت وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ثعيلي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور للأخوة رضا و يعقوب و كبل و أحمد

وشكر خاص للسندباد المساحي نعم وصل سعر البرنامج

إن شاء الله كما جمعنا في هذا المنتدى أسأله أن يجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى 

أخوكم / شوقي ( أبو أحمد )


----------



## السندباد المساحي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم امين جميعا 
ياابو احمــــــــد


----------



## السندباد المساحي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*
​


----------



## ENG.\ RECO (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ENG.\ RECO (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 ديسمبر 2011)

thanksssssssss


----------



## amarh2 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

للاس لم اجد الملف فى المنتدى


----------



## ثعيلي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مرفق الملف مرة أخرى

يوجد بالمرفقات وعلى هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?b0eiin6d6p7b3zx


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elkreem2 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااا ومشكور


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (3 ديسمبر 2011)

baraka allah fik ya akhi


----------



## ابوماجد1010 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخوي


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (26 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 

بارك الله فيك

أريد مراجة أبعاد العبارة skew 

شكرا لك


----------



## bari (26 مايو 2012)

الله يحفظك دنيا واخرة


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (26 مايو 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## Eng.zeky (26 مايو 2012)

الله يحفظك دنيا واخرة


----------



## ashraff (26 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككوووووووووور


----------



## garary (26 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ماجد (27 مايو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## املاك (10 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## noor-noor (10 يونيو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alshreef41 (12 يونيو 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## وائل خضر حسن (12 يونيو 2012)

تماااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ودالبخيت (15 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (17 يونيو 2012)

*مشششكككووووووورررر*​


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (17 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## metkal (17 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (20 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله في علمك


----------



## abuyaslem (21 يونيو 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمد الفجال (25 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى ثعيلى


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (26 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخى ثعيلى*


----------



## خالد الخضر (26 يونيو 2012)

جزاااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد أحمد موسى1 (7 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## buraida (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قتبان (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا" اخي العزيز


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجمعة مباركة​


----------



## eng- badri (24 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (25 مايو 2013)

تسلم


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 مايو 2013)

غفر الله لك ذنوبك ولجميع امة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## خال3د (6 يونيو 2013)

:7:


----------



## بسام المياحي (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس الامين (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fayez aqlan (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاااااااك الله خير


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ahmed7788 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

م شوقى جزاك الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك


----------



## نور الشريف (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ان شاء الله بميزانك


----------



## salahalsarhan (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## واثق الخطوه (1 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد النجار (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## blackwater (2 أكتوبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## يونس علي سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2013)

^_^


----------



## علي الدبس (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا...............جزاك الله خيرا..............جزاك الله خيرا.........جزاك الله خيرا......................جزاك الله خيرا...............جزاك الله خيرا..............جزاك الله خيرا.........جزاك الله خيرا......................جزاك الله خيرا...............جزاك الله خيرا..............جزاك الله خيرا.........جزاك الله خيرا......................جزاك الله خيرا...............جزاك الله خيرا..............جزاك الله خيرا.........جزاك الله خيرا......................


----------



## mohammad alkhalili (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## واحمدصلاح (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (5 فبراير 2014)

شكراً


----------



## mohamed abdo abas (5 فبراير 2014)

pjojjipl;kkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## حسام عبد الله (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## ycons (6 فبراير 2014)

نشكرك ونتمني لك المزيد من الازدهار و التطور


----------



## nizar zd (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراُ جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## هشام طيطي (15 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله بك ويسر امرك


----------



## engineerco (15 فبراير 2014)

مشكور يا أخي على المجهود


----------



## قلب الماسة (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى ثعيلى وما تغيب عنا بموضوعاتك الحلوة


----------



## حكيم المنتدى (21 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا" و اكثر من امثالك


----------



## emadsurv (22 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad kh (28 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ماستر2006 (6 مارس 2014)

مشكور .. زادك الله من علمه الكثير


----------



## mustafa20099 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

لو تكرمت يابش مهندس لو ممكن نسخه من المشروع تبعك حق العباره الذي تم تسليمه لوزاره النقل والمواصلات للاطلاع ومعرفه مواصفات الوزاره بكون لكم من الشاكرين اخي الكريم ايميلي [email protected]
الف شكر


----------



## سعيد فدان (18 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## shreif16672 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (24 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (27 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## محمدابراهيم محمد (29 سبتمبر 2014)

:75:


----------



## elhamdony (11 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وليد محمد على حسن (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الرجاء ارفاق لوحة الاتوكاد المبينة لكل تفاصيل العبارة جزاك اللة خيرا عن هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## kazali016 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## metkal (6 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (13 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمرو الرصاصى (19 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mohamed laith (2 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (3 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

